

Introduction to MessagePack-RPC - kzk_mover
http://msgpack.wordpress.com/2010/05/04/introduction-to-messagepack-rpc/

======
viraptor
From TFA:

> Google’s protocol buffer, Facebook’s thrift, Apache avro, etc. Why another
> one?

I wonder why ASN.1 is never included in lists like this. Is it that old, or
that cryptic, or ...?

